

Ask HN: Best non-university web development training? - rkon

Assuming cost and location aren't significant issues, is there anything worthwhile? Online or summer courses at universities are actually fine as long as you don't need to be currently enrolled.<p>So far I've learned through a mix of open courseware (cs50.tv and cs75.tv being the best), Lynda, Tutsplus, and books from Amazon -- but maybe something more formal would be better?
======
daleharvey
take on freelance work and get paid to learn

~~~
rkon
Good point -- I'm tempted to, but I don't have anyone to help me out if I get
in over my head.

~~~
daleharvey
one of the major positive parts of doing web development is that the worlds
largest repository of information happens to be skewed directly towards this
topic, the web is an amazing resource.

It would also be a good idea to hop on irc for your language / framework of
choice, there is also stackoverflow, and it cant hurt to find people in the
local web dev community you can bounce ideas off and learn from.

I do believe there are good reasons to go to university / take classes, but I
dont think learning general web development is one of them

